
Microsoft case: DoJ says it can demand every email from any US-based provider - tim333
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/09/microsoft-court-case-hotmail-ireland-search-warrant
======
sparrowmaxx
>The DoJ contends that emails should be treated as the business records of the
company hosting them

what? are my DropBox files "business records?" or that youtube video I
uploaded? or my Google Contacts?

Perhaps I was foolish enough to define "business records" as "documents that
record the actions of/facts about a business?"

It is almost certainly against the spirit of the law's definition of "business
records" \-- ledgers, internal emails, receipts, etc.

